# New Smoker on board



## maaak39 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi everyone I started looking for a smoker and found you guys a few weeks ago and have looked around a little. I picked up a Char-broil offset smoker off of craigslist a couple of weeks ago and have been cleaning her up a bit and got her fired up for the firs time today. I did some of the mods i have found around here and any help will be appreciated and hopefully I can contribute as well. here are a couple of before and after pics. I still need a new front shelf for it as the other was burnt up a little.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad to have you with us!

Nice job on the rebuild!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------



## alblancher (Jan 2, 2012)

Almost a new smoker,  great job.  Welcome to the forum, time to get smoken!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 2, 2012)

First off welcome to SMF. Nice work on the smoker. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## jno51 (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to SMF, You will find all the information you need here and these folks love to pitch in and help you out. Looks like you are off to a good start. Keep post pics of you work, & "UP IN SMOKE" from Texas


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 2, 2012)

to SMF - great job on the rebuild


----------



## rgacat (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to SMF it is a great place to learn and share.

Ronnie G.


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 2, 2012)

wow that sure cleaned up nice!! great job.   glad you colud join us.  cant wait to see some of your creations.


----------



## big casino (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## sprky (Jan 3, 2012)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse

Nice job on the rebuild 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 3, 2012)

:welcome1: to SMF! great job on the rebuild


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!  This site has tons of folks that know A LOT about smoking that will help you out in a flash with your questions!

You did a killer job on re-furbing that pit!  I have a heavily modified SnP... very similar to your smoker.

Welcome to your new addiction... you'll have plenty of company here!

 -Salt


----------



## maaak39 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I did sign up for the e-course good info. I had a good burn in to reseason it and work on temps going to do another tomorrow and then throw something on for a trial run then saturday will be the first official smoke for friends. wish me luck


----------



## papa g (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice job on the restoration and welcome to SMF. I've only been a member and active for week and I'm kicking my "pork butts" that I didn't join this sooner. Get ready to take your smoking to higher levels.

G


----------

